# Happy 4th Birthday Robyn!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Four years ago my little girl was brought into this world. She wasn't a thought in my mind, but somehow, someway three months later she stole my heart. We have an amazing connection and she is just a great dog. There is nothing I would change about her:wub: Happy Birthday Robs!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG what great pics, Robyn is gorgeous and all your dogs look like they have such a great time together ?. Your life is certainly full of happiness and love.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday: Robyn

Happy 4th Birthday gorgeous girl!! :wub: I hope your human spoils you big time today!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy birthday, Robyn! Hope you have a lot of fun today and get a nice treat for your supper!

Great pictures, Lombardo, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robyn! Pretty girl. On Xerxes' birthday, I took him into the local farm store that allows dogs and let him pick out his own birthday toy. hehehe P.S. I especially love the one where she's eyeing the cats. LOL


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, Robyn!  I always love seeing pics of your crew.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Awww! Happy Birthday Robyn!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. After work I ran home and grabbed Robyn. We went and got a burger and ice cream, then ate by the water in the woods. We hiked for a little bit, then I took her swimming. We are home resting, then we will go for a nice walk around the neighborhood. She loves going out And she loves spending time with me, as I do with her. She is so special to me

Ok where are we going?


Just enjoying the beautiful breeze


I think she would have jumped in if I let her..


Silly pup diving for the ball..


Robyn's new friend..a sweet boxer


Robyn is like lets go....She doesn't go to far away and is always checking in!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!! Loved your pictures


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Love all the photos! Happy Birthday Robin! :cake:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy birthday to Robyn - she has the same bday as my Leyna


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Robyn. Love the pictures of her especially she Misty and Tannor on the couch.


----------

